
Why I’m Moving Home - treigerm
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/16/opinion/why-im-moving-home.html
======
JPLeRouzic
I am 60, when I was young in rural France, people like me run away from the
countryside where we were born as it was some kind of intellectual desert.
People who were left there become victims of crooks who told them to invest a
lot and work hard. Forty years later those countryside people are really
impoverished even if they contribute to create astounding value for the
companies (disguized as not-for-profit for social and fiscal reasons!) who
sell their dairy and meat products. I think this article is of high interest
to people who are interested in the society they live in and who wonder how to
make it better. While the proposed solution is certainly something people like
us would reject, the author has certainly a great courage to propose it.

